# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  [KKDM-VIII] Quedadas en Barcelona. SABADO 15 y 22  Setiembre

## Ricky Berlin

*Video Promocional SETIEMBRE
*


*TACHIIIN 
TACHIIIN

Se hace saber, por orden del señor Alcaaaaaalde
Que la próxima KDDM (Kedada Mágica) se realizará en el més de Setieeembre
El Sábado dia 15 exactameeeeeeeeeeeeente.
Y a continuación, con motivo de la Mercé, se realizará otra el 22

*
Kiá! 


Y OJO
SABADO
SABADETE
CAMISA NUEVA
Y STREET MAGIC

Editando el mensaje anterior, aquí están las nuevas ordenes de batalla.

Se quedará el *SABADO 15 a las 17 delante del Zurich* para hacer Street Magic. Ese mismo dia decidiremos como quedar el 22, pero seguramente será en Arco del triundo (Gracias por los consejos, Némesis)


Ah, por cierto. Traeré mi nueva rutina Gaff: *"El Jare Crinna!"*

Seguiré editando.

----------


## Némesis

¡Voy!

----------


## MagMinu

Esta claro que el mejor público para hacer Street Magic es la rubia con escote.    :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Blakito

Pues yo he votado parejita Feliz Homo....que queréis que os diga......yo soy muy moderno 8-)   :Lol:   :Lol: .....lo malo es que probablemente no te atiendan mientras haces el juego ya que estarán "tocándote los hue^os"   :Lol:   :Lol:  o mirando la ropa de los demás viandantes.

(A ver si ahora me váis aquí a atacar por discriminador que nunca se sabe.......o por comentarios irónicos dignos de un....)

Saudos.

Ahora fuera bromas, yo creo que el mejor público es un grupo de "amigos" que vayan no-borrachos y si puede ser "mixto" mejor....o también personas solas que rondan los.....30-40 años de edad......¿no creéis?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Votamos a Grupo de chicas!

Bueno, ahí van unas foticos del sabado, una salida rápida al hacer street Magic. Solo grabé a Nemesis haciendo magia (sorry Dante) y cada uno ocupa 150M´s... ya vere como los paso.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Más más más

----------


## MagMinu

Que cracs!!  :P  :P 

Me parece que a esta quedada vendré.
Me muero de ganas, hace mucho no voy a ninguna.   :Lol:  

saludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Update: Video promocional
Corregido: error; ponia domingo OJO, ES EL SABADO

----------


## Blakito

Yo quiero vera Némesis en acción!!!Quiero ver como deja a las chicas tan asombradas que las denuncien por Escándalo Público.  :Lol:  

 :Wink:

----------


## The Black Prince

Anda que avisais ¬_¬

----------


## Némesis

> Yo quiero vera Némesis en acción!!!Quiero ver como deja a las chicas tan asombradas que las denuncien por Escándalo Público.


Eso díselo a Black Prince, es a él que cuando acaba de hacer un juego las tías se lo comen a besos (y no van a más porque están en la calle, que si no...)

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Iniciado por Blakito
> 
> Yo quiero vera Némesis en acción!!!Quiero ver como deja a las chicas tan asombradas que las denuncien por Escándalo Público. 
> 
> 
> Eso díselo a Black Prince, es a él que cuando acaba de hacer un juego las tías se lo comen a besos (y no van a más porque están en la calle, que si no...)


Entonces su tembleque de mano es debido a que tiene miedo a acabar el juego?
Claro, las muy lobas se lo comen
Actualizado el Topic, este mes vamos a hacer una doble quedada, la normal el 15 y la especial el 22

----------


## ignoto

¿Y las fotos del escote de la rubia?

 :evil: 


P.D. ¿Alguno se viene al encuentro de magos infantiles?

----------


## Josep M.

Bueno no me atrevo con la street magic, pero si conoceros y veros en directo... 

No sé seguro si estaré en BCN, pero si estoy ... Puedo venir? Vaaa, pooorfii...

Fins ara!

JM

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> No sé seguro si estaré en BCN, pero si estoy ... Puedo venir? Vaaa, pooorfii...


Claro que si! no importa el nivel! fijate en mi sino!
Aunque espero que esta vez salga más gente delante de la cámara!

----------


## MagMinu

Yo en principio vendré, peró lo de hacer magia aun no lo se   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Tengo que pensarmelo, es que delante una camara   :shock:  :shock: 
No ahora en serio, no lo se aún, Ricky primero tu y luego yo  :P  :P

----------


## A.Marin

contad con mis camaras

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

El sabado 15 en que cae?....  :roll: 

Bueno, haré lo que pueda por ir, que ya se yo que si no estoy el Ricky no rinde... 

Ganas tengo de ver esa rutinilla de los Jare Crinna....  :D

----------


## Blakito

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  El vídeo promocional es de Oro macho....  :Lol: , pero no preferías algo así? Cortesía del gran Prabhu Deva:  http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=RCRS2zewvco 

¿Podrías subir los vídeos por partes a YouTube?

----------


## Josep M.

Vale!

Esconderos, que vengo!

 :Wink1:  JM

----------


## dante

yo voy!!!!! y vamos a grabar!!!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

uff, cuantos somos ya? 10 :Confused:  va a ser una macroquedada callejera... el que corra menos, le pilla la poli  :117:

----------


## iviro

El dia 15 de momento voy.
El dia 23 me pilla currando, lo siento.

Saludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

22, ojo, el 22 no 23 (sabado 22)

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Bueno pueeees... de momento diria que esta es la lista de gente para el dia 15, no?

Ricky 
Dante
Nemesis
Iviro
Josep M. 
A.Marin
Quasi
Alonso
Jaku

¡QUE PELIGROOO!

Creo que no me dejo a nadie...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Ricky, el sabado 22 estaremos allí todo el mundo p'al congreso... asi que ¡¡¡¡ME APUNTO!!!!

 :D

Os dejo mi móvil: 691 18 06 49

----------


## The Black Prince

> Bueno pueeees... de momento diria que esta es la lista de gente para el dia 15, no?
> 
> Ricky 
> Dante
> Nemesis
> Iviro
> Josep M. 
> A.Marin
> Quasi
> ...


A mi, aunque esta vez iré de espectador.

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

> A mi, aunque esta vez iré de espectador.


Jueee... al final habrán más espectadores que actuantes (toma palabro!  :Lol:  )

----------


## Ricky Berlin

+1 que viene y no es del foro
a ver que nos traerá...

----------


## Némesis

> A mi, aunque esta vez iré de espectador.


¡¡¡Y UN CUERNO!!!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Iniciado por The Black Prince
> 
> A mi, aunque esta vez iré de espectador.
> 
> 
> ¡¡¡Y UN CUERNO!!!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:





¿Como? ¿que no es cuervo?
Cuerno?

ahh perdon

ok, traeré un cuerno a la KDD  :117:

----------


## The Black Prince

DARK WINGS DARK WORDS

----------


## MagMinu

Me cago en....  hoy me levanto y me dicen, tenemos comida con los tios..
E esta protestando y discutiendo pero nada. Ademas terminaremos tarde de comer y hasta llegar a barcelona tardaré mucho.
No podré venir..
 :(  :(  :(  :-(  :-( 
Aver si el 22 aprobechando que estoy al nacional puedo  porfín.
Saludos. Lo siento

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Chan Chan!!! llegan... las fotos!!!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Lo más de lo más  :117:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

una mas  :117:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

os estoy saturando el ordenador? ánimo, quedan 3.
(no queriais fotos... toma 5 tazas!!!)

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Last at last.

----------


## Blakito

Jarl, yo quiero ver a Jaku en acción, que está con el Florensa y es el libro con el que estoy yo también  :Wink: , Ricky, ¿Tienes vídeos?....dime que sí.

Se ve que os lo pasáseis muy bien, a ver la quedada del 22!

Jordan se parece al cantante de REM  :Lol:   :Lol: .


Jaku: No es por ofender pero todas esas 15añeras eran fans de Tokio Hotel.....=Frikis  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: ...aunque bueno la de rojo está potente  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Oops: .

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Los videos los colgaran los "decklords" en su apartado cuando los editen  :117:  aún tardará un poquito

Jordan = REM = gay :Confused: 
no no  :117:  suerte que no es del foro, porque sino, te hace comer la zapatilla, jajajaja

Y si, estuvo muy bien, pero hemos acabado reventados!!! dios que cansado es hacer magia!!!

Un saludo a todos!

----------


## Blakito

Pues mira yo no sabía que el de REM era gay....con lo cual el que le ha llamado gay has sido tú......  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: , pero la verdad esque se mueve extrañamente.....no sabe bailar...  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Hay que ver como vinieron todas las chavalillas esas en cuanto saqué la baraja en medio de Plaza Calunya...  :twisted: 

En fin... Blankito, amigo, gracias por tu apoyo... pero he de decirte que mi actuación acabó en un rotundo fracaso. El problema principal fué escoger a ese grupazo de niñas porque:

1- Estaban absolutamente histéricas y era casi imposible mantener la calma 

2- No se enteraban de nada y no hacian ni puñetero caso a las indicaciones que yo les daba


De modo que cuando le pedí a la amabilísima moza a quien le hacia el juego (¿Es Casualidad? Florensa I)que cortara un tercio de la baraja y se lo guardara, ella cortó 3 tercios. Ahí los nervios me jugaron mala pasada, porque me apresuré a terminar el juego y cuando me di cuenta de que ella lo habia mandado a tomar viento, ya era demasiado tarde. Queria que la tierra se me tragara cuando le pregunté cual era su carta y no coincidió con la que ella tenia en la mano... 
Claro que ahí debía haber estado yo ágil y marcarme una carta en el bolsillo o hacer un pintaje... 
En fin, suerte que las chavalas estaban por otras cosas y no hicieron demasiado caso... 

Y bueno... ya lo contará él, pero cuando Dante intentó subsanar mi garrafal error con un espectacular juego, tampoco tuvo demasiado éxito...  :( 

Lo cual me lleva a la conclusión que nunca hay que hacer mágia gruppies histericas...

Por lo demás, la kdd estuvo genial,¡majísimos todos! Nos echamos unas buenas risas. Lástima que mis quehaceres de padre me obligaran a marcharme pronto.

En la del 22 a ver si me quito la espinita, que hay ganas.

SALUT!!

----------


## JaumeBF

Y qué casualidad que os encontrarais conmigo y mi amigo   :Wink:

----------


## Josep M.

Hombre, pues he de reconocer que yo también me lo he pasado muy bien... aunque no estuvieramos de lo mas lucidos, por lo que se ve.

Incluso al final yo me animé a hacer algun truco a gente en el café, aunque la gran mayoria ya se habían tenido que ir. Hice un par  de fallos (peccata minuta, los estigmas no brillaron con gran intensidad, y cometí un error de trato con el espectador que luego me supo mal, ya lo comentaremos cuando se vean los vídeos, vale?). A ver si puedo venir bien preparado para la próxima.

Avisad cuando y donde se pueden bajar los vídeos, vale?

Adjunto fotos de los cracs.

Salud!

JM

----------


## Josep M.

mas fotos...

----------


## mralonso

YO ME LO PASE DE COÑA ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡

Por desgracia el finde que viene trabajo...
Depende el turno nos volviéremos a encontrar

Por cierto esta vez con 200 € encima ya que e fichado a las caixes penedes de todo barcelona ¡ ¡ ¡¡ ¡ 
ajajajajajajaj
"ya sabéis de que va"

Donde están las fotos?
yo las quiero ver ¡ ¡ ¡¡  para colgarlas en el techo de mi habitación '¡ ¡ ¡

Un placer conoceros a todos sois unos cracks ¡ ¡¡ ¡

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Donde están las fotos?
> yo las quiero ver ¡ ¡ ¡¡  para colgarlas en el techo de mi habitación '¡ ¡ ¡
> ¡


En la página 3. Suerte que no salgo en las fotos... no me gustaría "figurar" en la pared de la habitación de un tio...

Las chicas podeis colgar las que querais... es más, me mandais un mp y os doy "las otras fotos"  :117: 

Saludos.

----------


## ziko

Hola hoy he conocido a uno de vosotros después de la actuación de el 

mag lari a la salida del teatro que me ha dicho su nick pero ahora  

mismo no lo recuerdo me ha comentado lo de las quedadas.. y que el 22  

setiembre haceis otra alomejor puedo ir (con vuestro permiso claro) a 

que hora lo haceis?

P.D: sale en las fotos sugetando el micro rollo reportero..jeje

Bueno supongo que me recuerdas 

un saludo!!

----------


## mralonso

que mal que salgo en las fotos ¡ ¡ ¡¡ 

X me lo pase en grande¡ ¡ ¡

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Bueno, que?? Este sabado al final que pasa? Hora y lugar? Quien se apunta? Arf... Arf...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

No se si podré, lo tengo un poco chungo el sabado pero la idea es aprovechar el público de la mercé para hacer magia  :117: 

Creo que es un buen dia. Además coincide con el congreso nacional y con otras cosas favorables para los magos  :117:

----------


## Josep M.

Yo no puedo.  :(  La proxima, a ver...

Por cierto tengo un par de videos del ultimo (baja resolución). Que alguien me diga donde los puedo enviar, please ...

Hay algún vídeo colgado??

Nos vemos...

JM  :Wink:

----------


## Némesis

Yo iré. Si alguien quiere apuntarse, al menos no estará solo.

----------


## MagoMero

Buenas,
La verdad es que me gustaría apuntarme...
Lo que pasa es que desconozco la hora y el lugar de encuentro...

Así mismo.. parece que la previsión del día de mañana es... Lluvia!!? que pasa si llueve?

Espero que alguien me pueda contestar!!   :Wink:  

Saludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

si llueve pues... al viena  :117: 
La hora y el lugar del encuentro está (siempre) en el primer post
Cataluña delante zurich a las 17

Dudo que pueda ir
Un saludo

----------


## Némesis

Pero, aver...
¿REALMENTE VA A IR ALGUIEN?

Me veo solo...
Fabián, ¿tú que dices?

----------


## The Black Prince

Bueno va yo si que vengo  :Smile1:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Bueno va yo si que vengo


si cuidao, que va de salvavidas  :117:  "el perdonavidas"  :117: 
ajjajajaja
3D... cual es la escusa esta vez? (Cooo Cooooc)

----------


## A.Marin

yo si que voy

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

yo em pasare por alli con un amigo, ziko.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Iniciado por The Black Prince
> 
> Bueno va yo si que vengo 
> 
> 
> si cuidao, que va de salvavidas  "el perdonavidas" 
> ajjajajaja
> 3D... cual es la escusa esta vez? (Cooo Cooooc)


No estés celoso. De lo que yo voy es de chico díficil (l)

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Una preguntilla, la de mañana a que hora es y donde?

Gracias

----------


## Némesis

Que no te enteras, neng!!!! Delante del Zurich a las 17:00

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Vale, avisad a todas las quinceañeras, que pueden quedarse en casa si quieren, porque no voy a poder ir mañana...  :-( 

Obligaciones de padre, oiga! Que quiere que le diga, señora?!

----------


## A.Marin

dante avisame si vienes para llevarte las pizarras

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Creo que en cada página está posteado 1 o 2 veces. SIEMPRE es lo mismo, a la misma hora en el mismo lugar, sólo cambiando los dias (claro está, no vamos a quedar siempre los 22 de setiembre de cada año  :117: )

Bien, da igual que lo escriba, no lo vais a leer, así que he contrarado a Marta para que os lo diga ella misma, a ver si de esta manera os entra de una vez...

----------


## MagoMero

No se si será muy tarde...
YO VENDREEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

(y es en mayusculas de alegría, no de enfadado)

Nos vemos, entonces!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Aviso que Marta no estará, ella solo ha sido contratada para la publicidad  :117:

----------

